# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  HealthMap, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

healthmap.org

vimeo.com/user8047764

facebook.com/healthmap

twitter.com/healthmap

HealthMap on Wikipedia

Co-founder - Clark Freifeld

Co-founder - John Brownstein

----------

